# Indian Railways will run Bullet Train, says Lalu



## Ecko (Jan 19, 2009)

Fresh from a ride on Japan's famed bullet train, Railway Minister Lalu Prasad today said his ministry was in the process of appointing global consultants for introducing the high-speed trains on certain routes.    

"The day is not far off when the bullet train will run in the country," Prasad told reporters here.         "We are in the process of appointing global consultants for introducing bullet train on certain routes," he said.        

About the possible routes for running such trains, he said "we are examining the possibilities of running it on some routes including Mumbai-Ahemdabad, Delhi-Chandigarh and Delhi-Patna".        

During his visit to Japan last week, Prasad had got a first hand experience of the fast trains travelling from Tokyo to Kyoto at a speed of about 300 km per hour.      

Asked about his bullet train experience, he said "It was very good. The bullet trains are well managed in Japan."     

Meanwhile, the Railways have invited global tenders for conducting pre-feasibility study of high-speed train corridor on the Delhi-Chandigarh-Amritsar route.     

The study will focus on technicalities, financial and operational viability of the project, said a senior Railway Ministry official.      

Besides the Delhi-Amritsar route, the Railways have decided to conduct pre-feasibility studies for four more high-speed passenger routes.      

The routes are Pune-Mumbai-Ahmedabad, Hyderabad- Dornakal-Vijaywada-Chennai, Chennai-Bangalore-Coimbatore- Ernakulum and Howrah-Haldia.

Source


----------



## Faun (Jan 19, 2009)

Bhaiya tanik surkasha vyavastha abhedhya kar diyo, nahi toh bullet train bhi cheenti ke chaal se chalaani padegi


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 19, 2009)

^^that cant happen..
humri gaay,bhains to din bhar patri cross karti rehti hai


----------



## mrintech (Jan 19, 2009)

lol


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 19, 2009)

Why is it that these new services find their way on "certain routes" north of the Vindhyas.


----------



## freshseasons (Jan 20, 2009)

Its better to get the basic things right before taking the next step.
  Sure i had love to see that bullet train but a late bullet train by 2 hrs as a daily routine....???
  And whatever they did to the ac three tier .
  3 Seats now in the side sitting compartment.
  Huh ?


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 20, 2009)

If bullet trains come then they will have to change the whole track system, which will take about more 1 or 2 yrs or perhaps more. Long way to go.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 20, 2009)

First make current trains fast and punctual, then lets see....


----------



## utsav (Jan 20, 2009)

Arey dudes . It will take 5 to 10yrs to get implemented. My dad is in railways and he does many works with the railway board itself so i get much accurate info regarding evry current affairs in railways. It will take lotsa time to lay the tracks 4 bullet trains as the tracks cannot b curved like serpents  . Tracks need to b guarded frm both sides warna lalooji ki gaye aa jayegi  and a huge number of bridges n flyover will hav to b made. So laying 500kms of track will take 8yrs atleast.  so bullet train is coming no sooner than 2020



freshseasons said:


> Its better to get the basic things right before taking the next step.
> Sure i had love to see that bullet train but a late bullet train by 2 hrs as a daily routine....???
> And whatever they did to the ac three tier .
> 3 Seats now in the side sitting compartment.
> Huh ?



3 seats in the side is total mess. Even whn it was two the upper berth was so cramped that people smash their head several times to the roof . I wonder what happens now. ac 2 tier is fine and not so crowdy like 3 tier coaches thats y i never travel in ac 3 tier .


----------



## alter_ego (Jan 20, 2009)

Politicians travel here with guns and bullets. So logically bullet trains where always around .


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 20, 2009)

Atleast people won't sit above the train like the local train. I don't think anyone wants to travel sitting above the train when its traveling @ 300 km/hr lol.


----------



## Ecko (Jan 20, 2009)

^^^ Lollest BTW I expect that various management colleges have some effect on Lallu Ji
& he give a "haari Jhandi" to this project
I always wanted something like that when comared to China


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 20, 2009)

lol hahahahahah  My cheeks are paining. hahahahaha
Go Laloo Go


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 20, 2009)

yes its possible if lalu start BULL-train


----------



## red_devil (Jan 20, 2009)

bullet trains from Delhi to Patna ?? LOL !! thats a very long shot !! distance from Delhi to patna is very high and that apart, even if Lalu approves the project overnight, the new railway minister [if UPA is not back] will be too keen to chug the bullet train to his state rather than Patna !!

and whatever be the case, bullet train will run in India only when they are out dated in most other countries


----------



## nix (Jan 21, 2009)

may be some thrill seeking villagers will sit on top of the train...


----------



## Coool (Jan 21, 2009)

^^ lol


----------



## kanishka (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow!So early?I thought they would wait for 10 years more and than they would have announced it.Anyways,I dont see the need to connect patna-delhi because the fare would like AC first or may be more and I dont think anyone would be much interested in wasting money..First laloo,should try to make the condition of the current trains ok..Lol.,some stations are very dirty and you cant even dare to stand near the tracks else you gonna die of smell..So whats use until the current situation is not made alright?


----------



## lywyre (Jan 21, 2009)

Actually, its time we had those things. And will take a decade more for the trains to actually ply at 300kmph. So forget about it for now, until then its gonna be bull-let trains


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 21, 2009)

Wouldn't a passenger rather take a plane, than spend a packet for a seat in the bull-et train?


----------



## x3060 (Jan 22, 2009)

and to actually think that its gonna come anytime soon...may be , only may be...if we are that very very lucky it might happen in 2025.


----------



## vilas_patil (Jan 22, 2009)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by freshseasons View Post
> Its better to get the basic things right before taking the next step.
> Sure i had love to see that bullet train but a late bullet train by 2 hrs as a daily routine....???
> ...


I have been a victim of a side middle seat (birth) once...
Actually I had booked through internet and gave preference for UB (Upper Birth), as this change of extra birth on side is not been updated in the database  I was surprised to find my reserved seat allotment which was side middle. Horrifying thing was that it took 5 mints to get into my seat and I being a 6 footer was totally hell there.. not able to sleep for a second through out the night... after around 30 mints I Simply got out of my seat and was restless throughout the night .. for a very long time I stood near by door and even trying to sleep onthe floor...  as i had no option.
Believe my I was cribbing Lalu whole night for such a senseless change which I believe is a big punishment for all those who get allotted the middle side birth


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 26, 2009)

This is quite an amusing thread. Had a hearty laugh. Thanks guys!!


----------



## rosemolr (Jan 26, 2009)

At first Please Provide Clean Toilets..After that we can see all these bullets and missiles..


----------



## anuvrat_parashar (Feb 3, 2009)

i am sure laloo jee has got inspired from the movie "love story 2050".

are sir jee!! that was science fiction, we wont have those (fictitious) things in India or even world so soon. as far as the bullet train is concerned -> start a new train between those stations and simply name them "Bullet". 

this kinda tampering with things is quite common in India and is referred to as "judad".


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Feb 3, 2009)

Indian railways still uses wooden sleepers that are laid below the tracks .... Try running a bullet train over that !!!!! A complete upgradation of tracks & signalling must be done before we can even have a trial run ...... Nice joke Mr.Laloo!!




kanishka said:


> Wow!So early?I thought they would wait for 10 years more and than they would have announced it.Anyways,I dont see the need to connect patna-delhi because the fare would like AC first or may be more and I dont think anyone would be much interested in wasting money..First laloo,should try to make the condition of the current trains ok..Lol.,some stations are very dirty and you cant even dare to stand near the tracks else you gonna die of smell..So whats use until the current situation is not made alright?


My guess is that u've never travelled on a train to bihar or to the region .... Maybe its because that the railway minister is from Bihar or something .... but if someone has one ticket it means that atleast 3 or 4 people will be sharing the ticket (mostly rural folks though).... the reasons given are also most amusing -- ''Bhaiyya hum sab ek hi seat par so jayenge ... aap tension kyunn lete ho''..


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 3, 2009)

mehra.rakesh said:


> My guess is that u've never travelled on a train to bihar or to the region .... Maybe its because that the railway minister is from Bihar or something .... but if someone has one ticket it means that atleast 3 or 4 people will be sharing the ticket (mostly rural folks though).... the reasons given are also most amusing -- ''Bhaiyya hum sab ek hi seat par so jayenge ... aap tension kyunn lete ho''..


Hahahaha...


----------



## dd_wingrider (Feb 3, 2009)

Big project means big money means big scams. Ofcourse he will like to go with big project which involve thousands of crores, so that he can stash away cash, which will be lost in big calculations


----------

